# Provider vs facility



## coder80 (Jun 15, 2013)

I am billing for both the provider and birth center , please help. 


# tricare denies rev code 724 requesting a hcpc, can I add 59400?

Can I bill both provider and facility on a cms 1500 to avoid the hcpc request.? Using pos11 for the provider and pos 25 for the facility


----------

